# DIY Drop Stand



## momona (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there a cheapo DIY way of fabricating a drop stand.  Can't swallow the prices being asked on psycho-bay.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 25, 2013)

Ask Bud Poe, He reproduces them.  I'd say no.  Ya know the weight of the whole bike rest on it, right?  Unless you can cut and bend steel, the measurements to bolt it to your bike are pretty specific for effectiveness.  Good luck


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2013)

momona said:


> Is there a cheapo DIY way of fabricating a drop stand.  Can't swallow the prices being asked on psycho-bay.




bud poe here makes them....


----------



## momona (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------

